# Hanna checker vs. PHEP 5 pH meters



## spinelli01 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm caving and buying a pH meter. Does anyone have experience with these pH meters? The checker pocket sized pH meter is available at the local brew store, but I noticed lots of great reviews on the PHEP 5 meter. Is the PHEP better than the checker?


----------



## Julie (Dec 27, 2010)

Well I can't tell you if one is better than the other, I do have the Hanna because I was able to get a better deal on that on.


----------



## spinelli01 (Dec 27, 2010)

Is there features in a pH meter that you definitely want or would avoid?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the PHEP and it is a great tool. Its more accurate then the other due to 2 point calibration.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 27, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I have the PHEP and it is a great tool. Its more accurate then the other due to 2 point calibration.



I bought the same one and love it. I will have a How To for ph soon just been extremely busy lately. The photos are done.

Anyway it's very easy, just get extra solutions when you order and store in a small wide mouth glass jar that the meter fits into to calibrate.


----------



## spinelli01 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm sold on the PHEP, and will order one tonight. Thanks for the heads up on the extra solution


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

I store mine with some 4.01 solution in the cap (thanks to Wade). Keep the meter and solution out of the sunlight and in a cool dark area. My wife set the meter on it's side and I had to correct her.

No harm done since it was her first time but if it happens again.....


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 28, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> I store mine with some 4.01 solution in the cap (thanks to Wade). Keep the meter and solution out of the sunlight and in a cool dark area. My wife set the meter on it's side and I had to correct her.
> 
> No harm done since it was her first time but if it happens again.....




I placed mine back in the black box and make sure I store it with the A up. Sitting on the the shelf now. Going to test my Elderberry Blueberry tonight I think. I need to play.


----------



## spinelli01 (Dec 29, 2010)

I just ran downstairs and picked up my meter, which I was storing on it's side It's now upright! Why do you store it with the 4.0 solution instead of the storage solution? 

I need to play more. I'm looking for a frozen bucket of grapes!! They are not cheap!


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 29, 2010)

My meter came with 2 cleaning solution, 2-7.01 solution and 2-4.01 solution. It does not come with storage solution. Hanna's site states that the 4.01 solution can be used. This is likely why so many use it. I'm sure others will chime in also.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 29, 2010)

Wade had contacted the company and they told him the unit can be stored with the 4.01 solution. I've tried to find where and why it should be stored upright. I can't find it now (of course) but I believe it's so the solution does not slowly leak out thus leaving the unit unprotected.


----------



## spinelli01 (Dec 29, 2010)

That does makes sense to keep it upright, and I definitely want to protect this piece of equipment. Love the pH meter! I was getting crazy readings from the Accuvin pH test strips!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 29, 2010)

I purchased large bottles of each thing along with the meter. I think it was Steve that said when you're done calibrating you can dump the solutions back in their original bottles also. Correct me if I'm wrong Steve.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't dump them back in. I have 2 small glass containers with lids that contain a small amount of solution, just enough to submerge the meters probe into. The bulk of the solutions I store in their original containers. 

Reintroducing used solution could/will give you a false reading. I use it a few times to calibrate then dump and replace. It's only a small amount.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up Steve. Thats a great tip!
This certainly seams to be the big gift this year.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 29, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> I don't dump them back in. I have 2 small glass containers with lids that contain a small amount of solution, just enough to submerge the meters probe into. The bulk of the solutions I store in their original containers.
> 
> Reintroducing used solution could/will give you a false reading. I use it a few times to calibrate then dump and replace. It's only a small amount.



That's what I did too. For now I'm using 2 cleaned and boiled canning jars.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 29, 2010)

I like my Checker and it does have 2 pt calibration. b


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2010)

I thinkm there are a few models of the Checker or maybe they have changed it to keep the price down.


----------



## spinelli01 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you. I'll follow your tips. I ended up buying the checker with the 2 point calibration. It was the only one available locally, and I was too impatient to order one online. So far, I really like it. I like the idea of keeping separate jars of used solution.


----------



## Wally (Aug 10, 2013)

I bought the Hanna checker. I never was able to even calibrate it. I have sent email to midwest supply, where I bought it, inquiring as to what my recourse should be. I wish I had read this b4 I bought it, I would have opted for the phep 5 instead.


----------

